# Help this mom make her wish come true for her dying baby



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Delaney Starcher, 5, of Spring, is dying of a brain tumor, hanging on by a thread as we speak. Her mother's wish is to make Delaney's name the most searched name on Yahoo and Google today, as a tribute to little Laney. If you have a moment, enter "Delaney Starcher" in your Yahoo and/or Google search box.

For Laney's story, go to

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/delaneystarcher


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Done
My prayers for her and the family


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Done. #2 on google for today


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

Delaney lost her battle on Tuesday please say a prayer for the family


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

TXFPCOACH said:


> Delaney lost her battle on Tuesday please say a prayer for the family


So sorry to hear that.
Father, we give back to you your child Delaney. We pray that she is now in her glorified perfect body in heaven. We trust your Word when you said that there is no more crying, no more suffering, and no more pain in heaven. We also pray for her family left here on earth. They need you now more than any other time in their lives. Give them peace, comfort, strength, and direction at this time. Please give them the assurance that they will be reunited with Delaney in your timing. We pray these things in Jesus's holy name. Amen.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Prayers sent. Wish there was more I could do.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent for the family


----------

